

Ask HN: anyone stood up by start-up chile at stanford today? - gcb

So, apparently Nicolas Shea didn't show up at Stanford as expected[1]. Anyone else just hanging around the Y2E2 building?<p>[1] http://www.startupchile.org/start-up-chile-founder-to-host-event-stanford/
======
gcb
Btw, the Yang building is really awesome.

